# Sieht das (Logo) was aus?



## chris4712 (27. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Ohne viel schnick und schnack, wie findet ihr den Anhang?
(Die gelben Linien sind nur Kopierschutz)

Grüße!


----------



## Designer3000 (28. Juni 2012)

Das Logo sieht nicht slecht aus. Es wäre aber besser wenn du uns erzählst wozu du das Logo erstellt hast...


----------



## kreativetype (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
unabhängig davon, wie es um den Verwendungszweck bestellt sein mag, ist das Logo auf jeden Fall so in der Form machbar. Das wird funktionieren. Ich mag auch das Wortspiel mit dem "X" - das prägt sich ein. Und in dem X den Menschen wiederzufinden ist auch eine gute Idee.
Einziger Kritikpunkt: Diese gelben sich wiederholenden Wellenlinien - die würde ich weglassen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Logo auf allen Medienträgern zur Geltung kommen muss, ist das grenzwertig. Die angerissenen Stellen im Schriftzug selbst reichen aus, um sich originell abzuheben.
Aber ansonsten meine Meinung: It worX....... Vielleicht (wenn es schon dreifarbig ist) noch im Schriftzug das "X" im gleichen Grün bringen.....Ansonsten sehr schön gemacht.....kann ich mir auch super als Fahrzeugbeschriftung vorstellen....wenn Du meinst, dass Du um die Wellenlinien nicht herumkommst...dann leg sie bitte hinter die Schrift.....

Grüße

....sorry.....nicht komplett durchgelesen....die gelben Linien sind ja nur Kopierschutz..... 
Alles klar......


----------



## chris4712 (28. Juni 2012)

Erst einmal danke für die bisherigen Rückmeldung!

Zu dem Post von Designer3000:
Wenn man nicht erkennt für was das Logo steht, hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht...


Der Post von kreativetype ist geil 
Erst mal danke, aber ich muss zugeben dass ich leicht geschmunzelt habe. Also noch mal für alle: *Die gelben Linien sind beim Original natürlich NICHT da!*

Bin auf weitere Rückmeldungen sehr gespannt!


----------



## kalterjava (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

schöne Idee - ehrlich gesagt, kommt mir das X in der Form als Logo sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## ink (29. Juni 2012)

kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> ehrlich gesagt, kommt mir das X in der Form als Logo sehr bekannt vor.



Unter anderem verwendet es xpc, wobei ich meine es so in der Art noch öfter gesehen zu haben.

Aber mal zum sogenannten "Logo":
Man sieht recht deutlich, dass du dich mit Typografie, Aufbau und Gestaltung nicht auseinandergesetzt hast und scheinbar recht neu bist.

Zum einen sehe ich den Einsatz von 2-3 verschiedene Schriftarten (ich zähle das X nun mit dazu) als viel zu übertrieben, desweiteren hast du mit dem "Grunge"-Effekt die Buchstaben derart verstümmelt, dass sie zT ihre Grundform verloren haben.
Zum anderen haben wir dazu 3 verschiedene Stile die sich hier aufreiben: Grunge, 3D & Crispy Typo.

Ebenfalls wird die Kernaussage im Logo, durch die unterschiedlichen, doch recht ähnliche Größen, sowie Akzentfarbe, dem Betrachter nicht deutlich.



chris4712 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man nicht erkennt für was das Logo steht, hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht...


Das hast du. Es wirkt wenig nach einem konkreten Lösungsansatz, sondern vielmehr nach "Viel hilft viel", was bei der Logogestaltung (oder vielmehr im Desginbereich) nicht der beste Weg ist. 

Beste


----------



## kalterjava (29. Juni 2012)

Danke Ink, genau das war es. Von daher ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr grenzwertig und ich stimme zu, der Grunge-Effekt bei der Typo ist hier absolut fehl am Platz. Der Claim hingegen ist sehr griffig.



ink hat gesagt.:


> Unter anderem verwendet es xpc, wobei ich meine es so in der Art noch öfter gesehen zu haben.


----------



## chris4712 (30. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!!



ink hat gesagt.:


> Man sieht recht deutlich, dass du dich mit Typografie, Aufbau und Gestaltung nicht auseinandergesetzt hast und scheinbar recht neu bist.



Mist, ihr habt mich durchschaut 
Ja, ist echt so. Ich mache das nun mehr oder weniger zum ersten Mal. Deswegen frage ich ja auch.


Mit diesem "Grunge-Effekt" meint ihr die ausgefranzten Kanten von "IT Work"?
Kurze Erklärung warum ich das so gemacht habe:

Das "IT Work" ist voller Macken, nicht perfekt. Das X dagegen ist makellos, geschwungen und gut anzuschauen. Deswegen macht das X den Unterschied.
Das war mein eigentlicher Gedanke dahinter.




ink hat gesagt.:


> "Viel hilft viel", was bei der Logogestaltung (oder vielmehr im Desginbereich) nicht der beste Weg ist.


Also was ratet ihr mir?

Grüße!


----------



## smileyml (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn das X das zentrale wichtige einzigartige Element ist, solltest du das auch so ausarbeiten und es nicht wie ein Männnchen aussehen lassen, was mittlerweile jeder zweite mit Y im Namen so hat.

Dann kann das X auch ein Logo werden und "it works" etc. wird dann eine Art Untertitel, der zugegebenermaßen wenig Wiedererkennungspotential hat. Erinnert zwar etwas an Nike mit "just do it", aber leider  fehlt es dir an Prägnanz.

Also würde ich dazu raten "it works" und "Das X macht den Unterschied" zu einem eigehenden Slogan umzuarbeiten und zusammen mit deinem eigehend gestalteten X zu einem Logo zu kombinieren.

Grüße Marco


PS: Dein Kopierschutz ist albern, da jeder halbwegs erfahrende Grafiker den im Handumdrehen entfernen kann.


----------



## chris4712 (1. Juli 2012)

Also heißt das mehr oder weniger dass das Logo nix ist?

Die Firma soll aber IT-WorkX heißen. Trotzdem nur auf das X konzentrieren, und "it-work" aus dem eigentlichen Logo weg lassen?

Dass mir die Prägnanz fehlt brauchst du mir nicht sagen. Unterschied zwischen Nike und mir: Ca. 800 Millionen Dollar an Marketing Budget


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2012)

chris4712 hat gesagt.:


> Also heißt das mehr oder weniger dass das Logo nix ist?


So leid es mir tut, dem würde ich zustimmen.
Allein der Aspekt, dass du ein relativ bekanntes X genommen hast, was nicht nur allein markenrechtliche Probleme nach sich ziehen kann, wird der Betrachter dies mit der Firma in Verbindung bringen, mit der ihr/du aber rein gar nichts zu tun habt.

Der gedankliche Ansatz ist gut, du musst das Ganze nur zu ende denken und dann visualisieren.



chris4712 hat gesagt.:


> Dass mir die Prägnanz fehlt brauchst du mir nicht sagen. Unterschied zwischen Nike und mir: Ca. 800 Millionen Dollar an Marketing Budget


Fun Fact: Der Swoosh hat Nike damals lediglich 35$ gekostet.
Und die Kreativität in Verbindung mit der Fähigkeit Probleme zu erkennen, zu analysieren und eine Lösung zu finden, sind kostenlos und hängen allein von dir ab. Da brauch es kein Budget, lediglich Gehirnschmalz, Zettel & Papier. Der Rest ist reine Fleißarbeit.

Beste


----------



## chris4712 (1. Juli 2012)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Allein der Aspekt, dass du ein relativ bekanntes X genommen hast...


Also ich habe bis jetzt nur Logos gesehen wo das X ähnlich ist. Das liegt einfach daran dass man aus einem X kein A machen kann 
Wo meinst du denn dieses X schon mal gesehen zu haben?


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2012)

Moin

Zum Beispiel hier

Beste


----------



## chris4712 (1. Juli 2012)

Ey, die haben mein Logo geklaut 

OK, überzeugt.... Und ich war schon so froh dass ich mal was in PhotoShop hinbekommen habe


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn du diesen Weg weiter gehst und vielleicht einmal Agenturarbeit verrichtest, wirst du auf diesen Post zurückschauen und lachen. Denn dann machst du, wie es die CD's gerne vorgeben, 30-50 Logoentwürfe zu einem Klienten, wo innerhalb einer Sekunde 4/5 der Entwürfe vom Tisch gefegt werden.

Also, lass dich davon nicht entmutigen, schaffe weiter und nimm die paar Tipps hier mit und beachte sie. Ein weiterer Hinweis: Nutze für Logos am Besten ein vektorbasiertes Programm, damit lassen sich die Logos problemlos skalieren und einfach in alle Medien portieren.

Beste


----------



## chris4712 (1. Juli 2012)

OK, erst einmal Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.

Ich darf noch mal zusammenfassen, damit ich auch alles richtig verstanden habe:


Auf das X als "Hauptelement" konzentrieren
"Das X macht den Unterschied" ist als Slogan soweit ganz OK, aber nicht unbedingt recht prägnant
Nicht zu viele Schriftarten verwenden, sondern bei einer bleiben (wenn ich nun Logo (X) und Texte ("IT-Work" und "Das X macht den Unterschied") zusammensetze
Klar lesbare Schriften ohne Effekte verwenden

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2012)

Moin
Du fasst es ein bißchen zu strikt zusammen.
Dinge, wie nicht zuviele Schriftarten oder das Logo in einem Vektorprogramm anlegen sind so grundlegende Dinge.
Alles weitere kommt auf dein *Wissen*, *Können* und deine *Erfahrung* an.
Wenn man es richtig macht, kann man auch jeden Buchstaben in ner anderen Schriftart setzen oder es mit Effekten komplett übertreiben.

Zuallererst solltest du dich in Typografie und Logogestaltung einlesen und verstehen wie die Dinge funktionieren. Dann gehst du über zur Problemanalyse und erarbeitest dir einen Lösungsweg.
Vielleicht kommt am Ende etwas völlig Anderes raus, als das was du dir gerade als Restriktionen auferlegst.

Beste


----------



## Video_Lady (21. September 2012)

@chris:
Finde dein Logo schön.

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo chris4712,

das Logo finde ich sehr ansprechend! Vorallem der Spruch ist recht gut, da ich annehme dass das X daneben das "Maskottchen" des Unternehmens ist 


Gruss
Nico


----------

